# Fecking weeds..........



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is it when you dig these little feckers out of the ground they come back in force 2 weeks later leaving you with a major dilemma.........

Do you leave the garden to become over grown with weeds making you the scurge of suburban society?Or, do you carry on for the next 6 months trailing around with your plastic bag and shovel digging up fecking weeds? :-/ 

Ah well at least it will be nice tomorrow so we can paint the fence!!! :'( :'( :-/ Where's Alan Titchmarsh when you need him..........I blame him the bastard! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Why is it when you dig these little feckers out of the ground they come back in force 2 weeks later leaving you with a major dilemma.........
> 
> Do you leave the garden to become over grown with weeds making you the scurge of suburban society?Or, do you carry on for the next 6 months trailing around with your plastic bag and shovel digging up fecking weeds? :-/
> 
> Ah well at least it will be nice tomorrow so we can paint the fence!!! :'( :'( :-/ Where's Alan Titchmarsh when you need him..........I blame him the bastard! ;D


Mulch. 

Just been laying a brick mowing edge myself.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We've just spent 2 hours constructing a bloody big patio heater using Italian instructianazzos - even Mrs B was using the "F" word by 6 o'clock. In the the meantime the weeds are springing up everywhere (to keep to the subject of the thread).


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Get out the old Roundup Pro Biactive and blast those weedy suckers ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Do you leave the garden to become over grown with weeds making you the scurge of suburban society


"Scurge of suburban society" - LOL! Weeds in your garden - tut tut. I don't know how you can show your face in the morning when you leave the house. Surely you pay someone to do those tiresome chores, don't you? Â :

Boy, how I hated living on an 'estate'. Driveway after driveway of identical 4x4's and BMW's. You should have seen my neighbours jaw drop when the TT arrived Â  Â :

That's all gone now - I now have a nice little collection of old car wheels and rusting fridges building up at the bottom of the garden Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dig the weed out from the root then drizzle some weed killer in hole it came from! That should keep the little fekkers away for life *fingers crossed* unless they breed else where! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> That's all gone now - I now have a nice little collection of old car wheels and rusting fridges building up at the bottom of the garden


You also need to cut your hedge


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Declare biological war on all of them :.

Actually, it might be chemical war :.

Either way, it should be quite an effective 'Shock & Awe' tactic ...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> You also need to cut your hedge Â


  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

at this time of year go for a Diuron based weedkiller - for a quick fix it always has to be paraquat.

3 applications of a diuron based weedkiller throughout the year will keep you weed free as long as you catch it now. With regards to safety etc - give 2 hours after application to be kid and pet safe. Effects will be seen as long as it hs not rained within 6 hours of application within 10 to 14 days.

Paraquat based killers will give results within 3 to 5 days - however they do not have the residual effect of the other weedkillers


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> With regards to safety etc - give 2 hours after application to be kid and pet safe.


what i want to know is how i get all the fucking cats that my selfish neighbours send out to shit everywhere to drink the stuff!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

> Ah well at least it will be nice tomorrow so we can paint the fence!!! : ;D


Daniel San ! Wipe on Wax Off, Paint the Fence , Stand on a fecking wooden pole...My San


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> what i want to know is how i get all the fucking cats that my selfish neighbours send out to shit everywhere to drink the stuff


Pepper


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Pepper ... Is that not misunderstood


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No - my poor wee cats hate it..........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cats mess ewwwww  as much as I love cats I hate their fekkin mess it stinks and is as bad as dog poo too!!

Some people use used lemonade or coke bottles with the labels torn off and filled with water. Cats apparently do not like water or anything that reflects. I have heard this theory works well but then you have bottles of water all over your lawn and borders :-/ and your neigbours start thinking you have lost the plot somewhat as it don't look very artistic or tidy ;D nor blend in with the shrubs.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Declare biological war on all of them Â :.
> 
> Actually, it might be chemical war Â :.
> 
> Either way, it should be quite an effective 'Shock & Awe' tactic ...


I got bio weapons session tomorrow with a couple of battalions anti-slug nematodes 'going over'.

Look out slugs. You may leave the garden peacefully if you lay off my delphiniums now. You little gits.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

hoe hoe hoe
as for pussies - I've trained the GSD to (when the PIR light trips) turn the alarm off, open the door and chase profusely.
As for slugs (& worms) the Koi love 'em.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Cats mess ewwwww Â  as much as I love cats I hate their fekkin mess it stinks and is as bad as dog poo too!! Â
> 
> Some people use used lemonade or coke bottles with the labels torn off and filled with water. Â Cats apparently do not like water or anything that reflects. Â I have heard this theory works well but then you have bottles of water all over your lawn and borders Â :-/ and your neigbours start thinking you have lost the plot somewhat as it don't look very artistic or tidy Â ;D nor blend in with the shrubs.


I have a stuffed cat that I bought in Greece for a laff last year. Stuffed in the curled up postion I just place it on the patio or lawn if dry and other cats pass on by. Works a treat whilst soil is bare.

Cats do like to crap on fresh tilth - which is why I always wear gloves in the garden.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I got bio weapons session tomorrow with a couple of battalions anti-slug nematodes 'going over'. Â
> 
> Look out slugs. Â You may leave the garden peacefully if you lay off my delphiniums now. Â You little gits.


Apparently slugs hate coffee and it kills the little feckers! ;D ;D

I think it will have to be an extra strong blast of espresso for the little blighters in our garden ;D ;D
Why do the feckers never eat the weeds?


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i guess the guy who trains slugs to eat all the weeds, then the cats to eat all the slugs before puking and shitting all over their owners and then popping their clogs will be a multimillionaire... i'd do it just for the satisfaction ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL Garyc I want to see this stuffed cat! Take a picture and show us pwetty pwease ;D. Do you get male strays or come to think of it female strays trying it on with it too hehehehe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> LOL Garyc I want to see this stuffed cat! Take a picture and show us pwetty pwease Â ;D. Â Do you get male strays or come to think of it female strays trying it on with it too hehehehe Â


Other cats hate it - I actually bought it as a stupid present for a mate whose cat got so freaked out by it that it ran off. So I got it back.

Would you go into a bar where there was a stuffed human? 

.....................I just know someones gonna say yes to that last point. 

I can't post pics on here NO GALLERY ACCESS FORUM ADMINISTRATORS - but if someone can post for me I will phota said cat and mail pics. It's cute and never needs feeding or scratches the furniture.


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

Just moved to a new (old) house, garden hadn't been maintained for years. Found that a gallon of unleaded worked well on the flowerbeds applied with a watering can......just remember to stand well back! However, the flames aren't very selective, so be sure that you don't want to keep anything!

For dandelions and other weeds in the lawn, a half teaspoon or thereabouts of tablesalt in the middle of the weed does the trick. Much cheaper than bought weedkiller but more fiddley to apply.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just moved to a new (old) house, garden hadn't been maintained for years. Â Found that a gallon of unleaded worked well on the flowerbeds applied with a watering can......just remember to stand well back! Â However, the flames aren't very selective, so be sure that you don't want to keep anything!
> 
> For dandelions and other weeds in the lawn, a half teaspoon or thereabouts of tablesalt in the middle of the weed does the trick. Â Much cheaper than bought weedkiller but more fiddley to apply.


So you don't fancy growing _anything_ Â for 2-3 years then?  Try sump oil next. ;D


----------

